# Everybody Needs a Ka Bar right?



## NZKiwi

Right?


----------



## Boss Dog

OK, sure. Fixed blade or folder? 

If your on limited funds it doesn't need to be a Ka-Bar. There are a lot of very good knives out there, major brands: Buck, Gerber, SOG, Case, Schrade... and a lot of custom / semi-custom makers too (which you will PAY FOR!), you just have to sort through them and investigate their quality. Some of the afore mentioned are now made in China vs. USA and thus a bit suspect until proven. I usually prefer to scout out used USA made knives, you pay a bit more but I think they're worth it.


----------



## thepeartree

The real question is "for what, cleaning your finger nails?"

The point is to pick the right knife for the job you need done, just like every other tool. This usually results in more than one item per category. The people who don't believe this are the ones who design multi-tools with 3 knife blades.


----------



## thepeartree

Boss Dog said:


> OK, sure. Fixed blade or folder?
> 
> If your on limited funds it doesn't need to be a Ka-Bar. There are a lot of very good knives out there, major brands: Buck, Gerber, SOG, Case, Schrade... and a lot of custom / semi-custom makers too (which you will PAY FOR!), you just have to sort through them and investigate their quality. Some of the afore mentioned are now made in Chins vs. USA and thus a bit suspect until proven. I usually prefer to scout out used USA made knives, you pay a bit more but I think they're worth it.


Or, you pay a LOT more for it . I live near two custom knife makers and the cost made me sweat.


----------



## Seneca

I have several...what are you saying! I need more. Please don't encourage me. :lol:
7" fighting knife
3/4 fighting knife
BK2
BK5
BK neck knife
BK15
BK16


----------



## Smitty901

Long as buying it does not take food off the table,


----------



## Camel923

Ka Bar make a terrific product. Good Choice.


----------



## Oddcaliber

I only have 3. Need more.


----------



## Slippy

About 60% of the people that I know DO NOT NEED A Ka Bar. Matter of fact, I don't want most of these people to even have a butter knife.


----------



## Boss Dog

A few good threads to check out and entertain yourself.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...achetes/11416-i-admit-i-m-knife-junkie-4.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...arbon-steel-stainless-steel-your-blade-4.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...s/716-what-best-blade-carry-when-shtf-12.html


----------



## Hemi45

Hell yes everyone *needs* one ... or two ... or three 

Also, Ontario Knife Company makes a great, economical variants of KABAR's. I have both and for the savings, prefer OKC for a beater knife.

FYI...

http://www.amazon.com/KA-BAR-1213-B...16662459&sr=8-3&keywords=kabar+fighting+knife

Amazon.com : Ontario 498 Marine Combat Knife (Black) : Fixed Blade Camping Knives : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Prepared One

I have a BK-7 and a Kershaw Folder in BOB. Plus a few assorted folders and combat knives throught the house. Some I have had since I was a kid. The BK-7 is a good dual purpose knife. Thick full tang for bushcraft work and can be used as a combat knife as well, although a bit on the heavy side. I also have a good SOG Machete I use a lot around the house. Ka Bar is a quality knife. Don't like the sheaths tho. I may have a Kydex sheath made for it by one of the dealers here in Houston.


----------



## sparkyprep

I would rather have a utility knife, such as the Schrade "survival" line of knives, than any "fighting" knife. I just don't see myself getting in a whole lot of knife fights. That's not to say I don't have a fighting knife, because I do. It's just that if I only had to pick just one knife to have with me, it wouldn't be a fighting knife.


----------



## Kahlan

I only have 2 knives so far since I don't have any delusions about my ability to fight with one. One is in my ghb and one is my edc. Notice I say _so far_. I'd love to become more proficient but in the meantime these will hopefully do what I need them to.


----------



## Smitty901

A KABAR Buck 119 and a good pock knife should be given to you at birth.


----------



## Boss Dog

Kahlan said:


> I only have 2 knives so far since I don't have any delusions about my ability to fight with one. One is in my ghb and one is my edc. Notice I say _so far_. I'd love to become more proficient but in the meantime these will hopefully do what I need them to.
> 
> View attachment 8200
> View attachment 8201


Nice, they'll do the job. Though, as light as the Seal Pup is, I wouldn't do much prying with it. It's a very good all-round general purpose knife.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Wrong wrong wrong...

Does everybody need a K-BAR.. NO.. Everybody needs 2!!!!!


----------



## Prepared One

Kahlan said:


> I only have 2 knives so far since I don't have any delusions about my ability to fight with one. One is in my ghb and one is my edc. Notice I say _so far_. I'd love to become more proficient but in the meantime these will hopefully do what I need them to.
> 
> View attachment 8200
> View attachment 8201


Good start. Keep in mind you are much more likely to need a knife if your in bug out situation. Skinning, Timber for fire, and general bushcraft, Etc. And while I have had experience in a past life with a knife fight.....a knife fight is not so likely. I always have some kind of knife with me or close buy just for general purposes. I look at them as more of a tool then a self defense weapon.

Just a side note: A knife fight is not what it looks like as they portray on TV or in the movies.


----------



## Notsoyoung

I do not need a K-Bar....... I bought mine a long time ago and still have it.


----------



## DerBiermeister

This will be my next knife purchase:

A Ka-bar Fighting knife -- 7" blade








I already have this one -- OKC3S bayonet that also substitutes as my hunting knife when on my belt. It has an 8" blade. It is just a bit too long when wearing on a belt, that is why I want the genuine Ka-bar. 








I too have no plans to be killing anybody any time soon :lol:, but I love these knives for when out hiking in the woods, etc. You just never know when they'll come in handy. I can't speak for the Ka-bar, but the Ontario blade came razor sharp. You honestly can shave with it.


----------



## Slippy

Smitty901 said:


> A KABAR Buck 119 and a good pock knife should be given to you at birth.


I agree Smitty, but in my case it was the Buck 110 Folding Knife instead of the 119. The Ka Bar mainly sits in my bag in my truck, used in a couple of camping trips or to cut something larger than a folding knife could handle. I view the Ka Bar as a Utility Tool not as a Fighting Blade. 
View attachment 8206


----------



## rice paddy daddy

To older guys, Ka Bar refers to one thing only - the USMC Fighting Knife.
Anything else made by that company should be called by its model number or product name.
At this moment I am taking a break from hauling cut brush out to the mulch pile I've got going out in the woodlot. On my belt is a WWII vintage Ka Bar riding in a USN MkII scabbard. On the other side is an S&W Model 10. Never know what a guy will run into out in the woodlot.
Yes, I AM sergeant Old School.


----------



## sideKahr

I have an old fighting knife my Dad carried in the Navy in WW2. It's too big to be practical, I never use it.

View attachment 8216


----------



## Big Country1

I have the BK9 and i love it... It feels great in my hand almost like an extention of my arm lol. And its an awsome chopper. Cuts through wood like butter! I have it in my BOB.


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Can't wait to pick up my Bk7 and Bk14


----------



## Rob Roy

pardon me *grunt*, let me just *sigh* set this link down here...

*fwump*
Black River Outpost - Knives 

Ah, there we go. As you were


----------



## rice paddy daddy

sideKahr said:


> I have an old fighting knife my Dad carried in the Navy in WW2. It's too big to be practical, I never use it.
> 
> View attachment 8216


Is that your CIB?


----------



## pheniox17

Slippy said:


> About 60% of the people that I know DO NOT NEED A Ka Bar. Matter of fact, I don't want most of these people to even have a butter knife.


But what would be a effective head on Pike tool??


----------



## sideKahr

rice paddy daddy said:


> Is that your CIB?


I'm sorry, I don't know what CIB means?


----------



## ntxwheels

Not everyone NEEDS a Kabar.

Not a Kabar in the bunch, but each of them has a tempered steel blade that holds an edge well, and yet if it needs to be sharpened, it won't take 3 days hard work to do it.

The one at the top I had made by the Kukry House in Nepal India to my specs. The 2 at the bottom of the photo are my EDC's. One in my boot and one on my belt.


----------



## DerBiermeister

sideKahr said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know what CIB means?


Combat Infranty Badge


----------



## rice paddy daddy

sideKahr said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know what CIB means?


I guess not, then.


----------



## Seneca

There are knives that shade the KaBar, because it is an old design, albeit a good design. 

Time marches on and yet the KaBar in it's basic (7" USMC Fighting knife) form is a perennial favorite. I believe in part that popularity is rooted in lore and tradition. Aside from its usefulness, The Kabar is an iconic a piece of Americana.


----------



## bigdogbuc

I have mine.


----------



## NZKiwi

Hemi45 said:


> Hell yes everyone *needs* one ... or two ... or three
> 
> Also, Ontario Knife Company makes a great, economical variants of KABAR's. I have both and for the savings, prefer OKC for a beater knife.
> 
> FYI...
> 
> Amazon.com : KA-BAR #1213 Black Straight Edge Knife / Hard Sheath : Tactical Knives : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Amazon.com : Ontario 498 Marine Combat Knife (Black) : Fixed Blade Camping Knives : Sports & Outdoors


Ontario USMC Bayonet is a good knife!


----------



## NZKiwi

Kahlan said:


> I only have 2 knives so far since I don't have any delusions about my ability to fight with one. One is in my ghb and one is my edc. Notice I say _so far_. I'd love to become more proficient but in the meantime these will hopefully do what I need them to.
> 
> View attachment 8200
> View attachment 8201


Fighting with knives is a very hard technique so its a good how you don't think like that. I might recommend a buck for your next knife? Their amazing


----------



## NZKiwi

DerBiermeister said:


> This will be my next knife purchase:
> 
> A Ka-bar Fighting knife -- 7" blade
> View attachment 8204
> 
> 
> I already have this one -- OKC3S bayonet that also substitutes as my hunting knife when on my belt. It has an 8" blade. It is just a bit too long when wearing on a belt, that is why I want the genuine Ka-bar.
> View attachment 8205
> 
> 
> I too have no plans to be killing anybody any time soon :lol:, but I love these knives for when out hiking in the woods, etc. You just never know when they'll come in handy. I can't speak for the Ka-bar, but the Ontario blade came razor sharp. You honestly can shave with it.


USMC bayonet is a tank of a knife thats for sure! It has no problem giving good slash at some wild prowler:roll:


----------



## NZKiwi

BullseyePrecision said:


> Can't wait to pick up my Bk7 and Bk14


Maybe some photos when u get em? ::rambo::


----------



## NZKiwi

ntxwheels said:


> Not everyone NEEDS a Kabar.
> 
> Not a Kabar in the bunch, but each of them has a tempered steel blade that holds an edge well, and yet if it needs to be sharpened, it won't take 3 days hard work to do it.
> 
> The one at the top I had made by the Kukry House in Nepal India to my specs. The 2 at the bottom of the photo are my EDC's. One in my boot and one on my belt.


Whats the silver EDC one? It looks fancy!


----------



## ntxwheels

NZKiwi said:


> Whats the silver EDC one? It looks fancy!


That's a Smith&Wesson Extreme Ops model. Aircraft Aluminum handle, locking blade. Very light and carries easily and comfortably in my boot.


----------



## adian

Hate to say it but the USMC ones we were given weren't up to par with a lot of the steels that are available today. We were issued them and were using the wire cutting function ( hole in the blade that goes over a peg in the sheath) and the wire was breaking the blades. They bent easily and yea they were easy to sharpen but they lost and edge fast as well. 

Any knife is better than no knife, but there are better options out there today which leaves us buying our own blades and letting them keep the issued ones that can't keep up


----------



## oldmurph58

sideKahr said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know what CIB means?


 Combat Infantry Badge


----------

